# Why am I nervous?



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Because it's Flyer's first competition!!! Doesn't matter about the others that have done well or that he's been doing good in training. It's still his first time to be graded. Just remember it's great experience no matter what the results! And let us know how it comes out.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

nerves are a normal thing. One of my good friends is an olympic curler an she did a lot of sports talks for our Show team (horse riding). 

nerves can keep you at the top of your game- gives you that bit of adrenalin. So don't be UPSET by nerves just use them.


----------

